# Storing leftover Wyeast



## Cardigan_Marvin (14/9/13)

Hi guys, so i have just gotten into making cider and invested in a couple of 5l carboys. Now I plan in using wyeast 4766 for my cider however the packs are made for 23L brews, can I use 1/4 of the yeast for each cider I put down? Can I store the remainder of yeast without compromising it?

Cheers !


----------



## manticle (14/9/13)

Have a look at splitting and storing yeast, making slants etc.

Some great guides out there but it does need a bit of work.

Look for wolfy's illustrated guide to making slants. If i find it, I'll link it.


----------



## manticle (14/9/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/67590-splitting-yeast-packs-in-pictures/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/13)

Store it in the fridge with some wort/juice. Just put it straight in the fridge in a sealed PET bottle. Should last for ages. It will still very slowly ferment in the fridge so you need a vessel that can handle carbonation.

Have done this many times...even after 12mnths the yeast was good. So good in fact that I posted some to a mate who kept it his fridge for a few more months. When he opened it it squirted out like champaigne...completly emptying the bottle.


----------



## Cardigan_Marvin (17/9/13)

Perfect guys, thank you so much for your help and steering me in the right direction!


----------

